# Celebrities & Their Mulberry CHAT HERE



## Addy

Please use this thread to chat about celeb's Mulberry 

Pics are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-172748.html


----------



## steph22

Hi

Noticed a few comments in the celebs pics thread so got his one set up so we can discuss more!


----------



## mulberryforbes

steph22 said:


> Hi
> 
> Noticed a few comments in the celebs pics thread so got his one set up so we can discuss more!



Fab thread

 it was me then i read the title properly :|


----------



## steph22

Well it's easier for people to see pictures of bags/celebs when there are no discussions


----------



## mulberryforbes

steph22 said:


> Well it's easier for people to see pictures of bags/celebs when there are no discussions



True 

 From now on i will behave


----------



## Cupcake2008

Mulberryforbes - I've been guilty of that in the past too   I've got nothing to say about any of the pics at the moment though!


----------



## chrw123

i really want the pebble white snake print alexa, anyone know any sites that still sell it??


----------



## steph22

Wasn't really a fan of the giraffe print but after seeing Rosie H-W and Hilary Duff I quite like it now.


----------



## Geddes

mulberryforbes said:


> True
> 
> From now on i will behave



I agreed with your comment on the Catherine Jenkins looking trashy but couldnt reply ! Dont know what they are trying to turn her into but it aint working.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Geddes said:


> I agreed with your comment on the Catherine Jenkins looking trashy but couldnt reply ! Dont know what they are trying to turn her into but it aint working.



Yeah its odd,  I love bleach blond hair just not on her


----------



## Sammiantha

What colour is the Alexa that Kimberley's holding?


----------



## steph22

Sammiantha said:


> What colour is the Alexa that Kimberley's holding?



Pinky mink from last season.


----------



## Sammiantha

Thanks Steph - gorgeous colour.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Last photo isn't Katherine Jenkins or Daria? I'm mighty confused....


----------



## steph22

gunsandbanjos said:


> Last photo isn't Katherine Jenkins or Daria? I'm mighty confused....



Oops sorry wrong photo. iPad app playing funny with me and can't delete!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> What colour is the Alexa that Kimberley's holding?





steph22 said:


> Pinky mink from last season.



I love that Kimberley is using it so much but, for Heaven's sake, _please_ will someone tell her to do up the straps!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Katherine Jenkins other toes are extremely longer than her big toes!  Just an observation - I've got funny feet too


----------



## steph22

I wondering if Mulberry are happy that the majority of the TOWIE wear their bags?


----------



## mulberryforbes

steph22 said:


> I wondering if Mulberry are happy that the majority of the TOWIE wear their bags?



I really must watch this, what chanel is it on?


----------



## steph22

mulberryforbes said:


> I really must watch this, what chanel is it on?



I don't watch it but they are always on the daily mail website and usually with a Mulberry.


----------



## mulberryforbes

steph22 said:


> I don't watch it but they are always on the daily mail website and usually with a Mulberry.



Thanks Steph 

I will check out the dm website just now


----------



## mulberryforbes

Oh i love what Jessie is wearing! 

I could never wear it and think its a fine line between fashion and pjs but she looks FAB in it, oh to be effortlessly cool


----------



## Sammiantha

I love her bag, but not the onesie she's rocking it with. Still each to their own


----------



## mulberryforbes

Anyone else think Cat's make up and hair look wrong with her outfit? 

Wow her body looks fab, the outfit pretty Im thinking all good untill I got to her neck up :0 eek


----------



## nm843

She looks so uncomfortable! Cat deeley

And I think Jessie j is definitely getting a good cost/wear for her trout. lol


----------



## Sammiantha

Cats stomach is amazing but she really doesn't look at all comfortable - I think the outfit would look amazing if she looked more confident. Maybe just an unfortunate picture?

I love the colour of reese's bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

Nice to see celebs wearing their bags more than once (Jessie J, Cat Deeley & Sophia Bush - although I'm not familiar with her). Loving the trout on Jessie J & the lexie looks lovely on Reese - is it the foggy grey one?


----------



## steph22

Ria2011 said:


> Nice to see celebs wearing their bags more than once (Jessie J, Cat Deeley & Sophia Bush - although I'm not familiar with her). Loving the trout on Jessie J & the lexie looks lovely on Reese - is it the foggy grey one?



No it's the slate blue.


----------



## Sammiantha

What bag is Alex Gerrard carrying? I really like it (on her probably, I am considersably less polished).


----------



## Ria2011

Sammiantha said:


> What bag is Alex Gerrard carrying? I really like it (on her probably, I am considersably less polished).



Hi Sammiantha, It looks like a oversized silky snake tillie


----------



## Sammiantha

Ria2011 said:


> Hi Sammiantha, It looks like a oversized silky snake tillie



Thanks Ria, I think it's quite striking!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Oh I cant wait to show my dd the pic of dani harmer she will love that! It looks quite big on her


Is ruths willow clutch quilted?  Hard to see on my phone.


----------



## steph22

mulberryforbes said:


> Oh I cant wait to show my dd the pic of dani harmer she will love that! It looks quite big on her
> 
> 
> Is ruths willow clutch quilted? Hard to see on my phone.


 
It's hard to make out which one it is. I was unsure at first if it was even a Willow!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Whenever I think I want a del rey I see an AWFUL celeb pic which puts me off  I hate how Caroline Flack's del rey looks although Lucy's deer brown is not too bad.

Wish some of the lovely ladies here would model theirs!


----------



## sacdujour

CPrincessUK said:


> Whenever I think I want a del rey I see an AWFUL celeb pic which puts me off  I hate how Caroline Flack's del rey looks although Lucy's deer brown is not too bad.
> 
> Wish some of the lovely ladies here would model theirs!



Hi CP!  I have a petrol one and I can assure you it looks NOTHING like the celebs tatty bags.  WHAT do they do to them to get them in that state?  I will try to get some mod shots done in the next couple of days, as I may be able to reassure you that it is a fab bag. x


----------



## CPrincessUK

sacdujour said:


> Hi CP!  I have a petrol one and I can assure you it looks NOTHING like the celebs tatty bags.  WHAT do they do to them to get them in that state?  I will try to get some mod shots done in the next couple of days, as I may be able to reassure you that it is a fab bag. x


Thank you sacdujour, looking forward to seeing your modelling pics


----------



## Baginuse

Oh what Alexa do you think is is Brooke Burke is wearing in post nr 1048??? The color looks amazing!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> Whenever I think I want a del rey I see an AWFUL celeb pic which puts me off  I hate how Caroline Flack's del rey looks although Lucy's deer brown is not too bad.
> 
> Wish some of the lovely ladies here would model theirs!



They all look too slouchy maybe it just needs a base shaper?


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> They all look too slouchy maybe it just needs a base shaper?


Hopefully or it will be another black bays for me. Like you I find silver hardware more classic.


----------



## steph22

Baginuse said:


> Oh what Alexa do you think is is Brooke Burke is wearing in post nr 1048??? The color looks amazing!


 
Biscuit brown

http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5481/8368/moreviews/


----------



## Baginuse

steph22 said:


> Biscuit brown
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5481/8368/moreviews/


 Omg, that one does not look at all like the M.com pics, they make the color look almost washed out!! it looks ab amazing on that pics you attached!


----------



## emmajayne

Loving the dress with florals featured in the blog for FW13 - Garden print worn by Alice Eve , I really hope they bring out a scarf in it !!  thanks Steph for the pics !


----------



## wulie

Nice to see Alexa still totes her name-sake, but who the dickens is Lisa Vanderpump??!! 


...and that's a product placement pose if ever I saw one from Ms Hill!


----------



## steph22

wulie said:


> Nice to see Alexa still totes her name-sake, but who the dickens is Lisa Vanderpump??!!
> 
> 
> ...and that's a product placement pose if ever I saw one from Ms Hill!


 
Haha, I was too until I Wikipedia'd her. Not a major celeb but like to post them so we have some IRL pics of bags.

FYI she is an English restaurateur, philanthropist, author, actress, and television personality!


----------



## wulie

steph22 said:


> Haha, I was too until I Wikipedia'd her. Not a major celeb but like to post them so we have some IRL pics of bags.
> 
> FYI she is an English *restaurateur, philanthropist, author, actress, and television personality*!


 
A lady with modest ambitions then!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Omw I need Holly Willoughby navy coat with the colorful piping

Any idea where it is from? 

Mwah x


----------



## ImeldaM

mulberryforbes said:


> Omw I need Holly Willoughby navy coat with the colorful piping
> 
> Any idea where it is from?
> 
> Mwah x



It's a Boden but unfortunately last season. x


----------



## wulie

^ I did wonder if it might be from very, after all she's on the telly promoting them often enough! 
Shame it's previous season, I did think you might be able to zing up a plain coat with some coloured ribbon or trim?


----------



## mulberryforbes

ImeldaM said:


> It's a Boden but unfortunately last season. x



Thanks,  you ladies are so knowledgeable its great







wulie said:


> ^ I did wonder if it might be from very, after all she's on the telly promoting them often enough!
> Shame it's previous season, I did think you might be able to zing up a plain coat with some coloured ribbon or trim?



Good idea  I am quite nifty with a needle and thread so I might give it a try


----------



## Cupcake2008

Post # 1077 Emma Watson - is her friend using the Margaret in ostrich?


----------



## mulberryforbes

Cupcake2008 said:


> Post # 1077 Emma Watson - is her friend using the Margaret in ostrich?



Yip isn't it yummy


----------



## Cupcake2008

mulberryforbes said:


> Yip isn't it yummy


 
It's gorgeous!


----------



## ratrat

somebody please make Alexa Chung EAT! :snack:


----------



## Gemstar31

ratrat said:


> somebody please make Alexa Chung EAT! :snack:



I just thought the exact same thing ratrat ! I'm sure she's not usually so slim ? She usually looks slim but healthy. Or maybe it's just what she's wearing in this pic :/


----------



## Bagstar

ratrat said:


> somebody please make Alexa Chung EAT! :snack:



Definitely agree! This is not a good look


----------



## mulberryforbes

ratrat said:


> somebody please make Alexa Chung EAT! :snack:



Wow I have not noticed how thin she actually is! 

I agree its really not a good look


----------



## Ria2011

ratrat said:


> somebody please make Alexa Chung EAT! :snack:


Just saw the pics and she looks so tiny especially around her arms.


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Just saw the pics and she looks so tiny especially around her arms.


Waaaaaay too thin!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

OMG she looks really bad. I hope she doesn't have an eating disorder but that is a very unhealthy weight


----------



## wulie

Kinda surprised to see Camilla with a SBS, but all I need to acquire is a sage-green mac with a hood & my Mum can have a new career as a Queen look-a-like! :lolots:


----------



## steph22

wulie said:


> Kinda surprised to see Camilla with a SBS, but all I need to acquire is a sage-green mac with a hood & my Mum can have a new career as a Queen look-a-like! :lolots:



And a silky snake one!


----------



## Sammiantha

steph22 said:


> And a silky snake one!



Although I don't find Camilla a style icon (hehe) I like that its just another example of how the classic bags appeal to all different types of women!


----------



## ratrat

Perhaps Kate influenced/introduced Camilla to Mulberry??


----------



## beaver232

ratrat said:


> Perhaps Kate influenced/introduced Camilla to Mulberry??


Lovely to see them wearing it. The equivalent to being dressing in a Union Jack and far more classy x


----------



## PeanutB

Ignore!


----------



## Cocorose

Cupcake2008 said:


> Katherine Jenkins other toes are extremely longer than her big toes!  Just an observation - I've got funny feet too


My second toes are far longer than my big toes as well. It's gross. I couldn't go en pointe when I was ballet dancing as a child. The end of a career....DD1 has normal feet and has danced at Sadler's Wells, she walks round the house en pointe and laughs at my deformity!


----------



## Cocorose

Sammiantha said:


> Although I don't find Camilla a style icon (hehe) I like that its just another example of how the classic bags appeal to all different types of women!



It's put me right off that bag sadly...but you're right. It doesn't matter what age you are or how  fat you get, anyone can pick up a lush handbag...if you have loads of money in the case of Mulberry and their new pricing .....it's good really!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Omw how lovely is that oak medium Lily?  I want want want. .....


----------



## elvisfan4life

Another horrible looking del ray..how battered looking is that


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Another horrible looking del ray..how battered looking is that



It's awful isn't it? And also how uncomfortable and ill fitting do her shoes look?


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley's medium Lily looks very soft, you can see at the front stuff poking through. Is this right for the deer brown, my black is a lot firmer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

steph22 said:


> Christine Bleakley's medium Lily looks very soft, you can see at the front stuff poking through. Is this right for the deer brown, my black is a lot firmer.



It looks big on her too..I thought it,looks better on the ladies here


----------



## elvisfan4life

Miss my navy leopard,bays like,Jamie wins tons though.....ah well


----------



## Cocorose

elvisfan4life said:


> It looks big on her too..I thought it,looks better on the ladies here



I agree with you Elvis....I was wondering if she was an exceptionally small person?

I've just googled and she's 5 foot 8!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Are you sure its not Large Lily in Deer brown, it was a different leather not grainy print like this years medium Lily, thats probably why it looks more squishy too.


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Are you sure its not Large Lily in Deer brown, it was a different leather not grainy print like this years medium Lily, thats probably why it looks more squishy too.



I think it is large lily too. The handles are attached differently and it can't be doubled up as easily, if at all. I was not a fan of large lily but I love love love medium lily!


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> Another horrible looking del ray..how battered looking is that



 haha. Her bag really puts me off the del rey in ALL of her pics. So now I am off petrol del rey again. Arrrghhhhhn. I should avoid this thread.


----------



## loveformulberry

CPrincessUK said:


> haha. Her bag really puts me off the del rey in ALL of her pics. So now I am off petrol del rey again. Arrrghhhhhn. I should avoid this thread.



Honestly don't let her pics put you off, It's such a beautiful bag irl. I couldn't believe that was the same del rey as I've got, she must treat it appallingly! To be fair I don't use mine for everyday use and keep her stuffed when not in use, and mines kept the shape beautifully. Even if you don't go for the del rey the petrol colour is stunning its got quite a few tones of green in it,  it almost sparkles in the light, ok I'm getting a bit carried away here! but it really is a lovely bag and a lovely colour. Oh and when I first saw the del rey and bays next to each other before christmas I was completely shocked but I fell for the del rey immediately in this colour, I never thought much of it on the website but it just grabbed my attention when I saw it irl. Hope this helps with deciding whether to get one


----------



## CPrincessUK

loveformulberry said:


> Honestly don't let her pics put you off, It's such a beautiful bag irl. I couldn't believe that was the same del rey as I've got, she must treat it appallingly! To be fair I don't use mine for everyday use and keep her stuffed when not in use, and mines kept the shape beautifully. Even if you don't go for the del rey the petrol colour is stunning its got quite a few tones of green in it,  it almost sparkles in the light, ok I'm getting a bit carried away here! but it really is a lovely bag and a lovely colour. Oh and when I first saw the del rey and bays next to each other before christmas I was completely shocked but I fell for the del rey immediately in this colour, I never thought much of it on the website but it just grabbed my attention when I saw it irl. Hope this helps with deciding whether to get one



Thank you loveformulberry. You are right. In store I preferred del rey to the bays in petrol and I am a bays girl, she must drive over her bag with a tractor. It looks so terrible and always freaks me out about the del rey. Sigh. But thanks for 'counselling' me. Hehe.

But you know what would be even better? Pics of your wonderful del rey! Hahahaha.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> I think it is large lily too. The handles are attached differently and it can't be doubled up as easily, if at all. I was not a fan of large lily but I love love love medium lily!



I did wonder if it was the large one but didn't know if it came in this c odour that's a relief as I don't like it at all..she has a lovely Chanel though!!!!


----------



## Sammiantha

CPrincessUK said:


> I think it is large lily too. The handles are attached differently and it can't be doubled up as easily, if at all. I was not a fan of large lily but I love love love medium lily!



Agree with you on this. My medium lily did exactly the same thing with the flap unless I pulled it straight.


----------



## loveformulberry

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you loveformulberry. You are right. In store I preferred del rey to the bays in petrol and I am a bays girl, she must drive over her bag with a tractor. It looks so terrible and always freaks me out about the del rey. Sigh. But thanks for 'counselling' me. Hehe.
> 
> But you know what would be even better? Pics of your wonderful del rey! Hahahaha.



Yeah me too there was just something about it that caught my eye. Haha true! it really does look a state, I'm sure mulberry are not best pleased with these pictures! Me too when I saw all of the pics I thought oh dear me I will do my absolute upmost to make sure mine does not turn out that way. No worries, I can completely understand why the pics would freak you out, they freaked me out to.

 Oh yeah I will definitely get some more pics up I'm at uni at the moment and I'm almost finished for the year, I left my del rey at home along with bays this term because I was getting paranoid about leaving her in my room, but I use her at weekends when I go back luckily I'm not far away, so when I get back home I'll take some pics  I find it so helpful when the fabulous ladies on here post pics as I'm so far from anywhere that sells mulbs!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Yay! Thank you. I would be paranoid about leaving my bags in shared accommodation. And I have to say that you are building up  a really nice collection. 
Looking forward to seeing those pictures.



loveformulberry said:


> Yeah me too there was just something about it that caught my eye. Haha true! it really does look a state, I'm sure mulberry are not best pleased with these pictures! Me too when I saw all of the pics I thought oh dear me I will do my absolute upmost to make sure mine does not turn out that way. No worries, I can completely understand why the pics would freak you out, they freaked me out to.
> 
> Oh yeah I will definitely get some more pics up I'm at uni at the moment and I'm almost finished for the year, I left my del rey at home along with bays this term because I was getting paranoid about leaving her in my room, but I use her at weekends when I go back luckily I'm not far away, so when I get back home I'll take some pics  I find it so helpful when the fabulous ladies on here post pics as I'm so far from anywhere that sells mulbs!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lets face it celebs get their bags free so why would they care for them


----------



## Fuzzog

"Celebrities" tend to be "Nobodys / Wannabes / Desperados" these days.

I'm happy to say there are a number of people shown in the photos, who I have absolutely no idea about!

Aside from the fact that I'd never buy or covet a bag, just because some "plastic" owned / carried it, the fact that several of them have made what probably are beautiful bags, look like plastic carrier bags, doesn't help either.

If Mulberry do give freebies to Nobodys, I can't see how it would be positive advertising!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fuzzog said:


> "Celebrities" tend to be "Nobodys / Wannabes / Desperados" these days.
> 
> I'm happy to say there are a number of people shown in the photos, who I have absolutely no idea about!
> 
> Aside from the fact that I'd never buy or covet a bag, just because some "plastic" owned / carried it, the fact that several of them have made what probably are beautiful bags, look like plastic carrier bags, doesn't help either.
> 
> If Mulberry do give freebies to Nobodys, I can't see how it would be positive advertising!!



I know less than 1 percent of them!!!, and care less


----------



## Fuzzog

elvisfan4life said:


> I know less than 1 percent of them!!!, and care less


----------



## mulberryforbes

I feel a warmth when I see see Sienna Miller with a Mulberry it was a picture of her carrying Araline that started my love affair with Mulberry


----------



## Ria2011

I think Sienna Miller looks lovely but I'm just not sure about the suffolk bag.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> I think Sienna Miller looks lovely but I'm just not sure about the suffolk bag.


 
I think it needs to be more stuffed - looks like she only has a couple of bits in there


----------



## lauren_t

Ria2011 said:


> I think Sienna Miller looks lovely but I'm just not sure about the suffolk bag.



same here, when I saw it on the aw13 runway i wasn't sure and now i'm sticking with my opinion. I think its the gold bar at the top that puts me off.


----------



## chloe-babe

Do we think the Royal ladies are being gifted all of these bags!!?

All of a sudden we see Sophie with a Del Rey, Camilla with an SBS, and ofcourse Kate - and the younger princesses


----------



## elvisfan4life

Eugenie


----------



## CPrincessUK

I really think Beatrice and Eugenie have grown up to become lovely young ladies. They look really happy too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ferne cotton must deserve a thread all of her own....how many mulberry bags does she own I wonder??? And does she carry other brands too???


----------



## steph22

Do you think guys suit a Willow too?


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> Do you think guys suit a Willow too?
> 
> View attachment 2207410



Haha looks ridiculous but I assume he is carrying for someone. Now a Piccadilly would look great though


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha looks ridiculous but I assume he is carrying for someone. Now a Piccadilly would look great though


Totally agree! : )


----------



## JeniA

steph22 said:


> Do you think guys suit a Willow too?
> 
> View attachment 2207410



I was just about to post this! So funny, kinda suits him though..


----------



## steph22

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha looks ridiculous but I assume he is carrying for someone. Now a Piccadilly would look great though


 
Yeah he's carrying it for Abbey Crouch (I posted pics yesterday).


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> Yeah he's carrying it for Abbey Crouch (I posted pics yesterday).



 haha. I remember. I liked her outfit.


----------



## ratrat

steph22 said:


> Do you think guys suit a Willow too?
> 
> View attachment 2207410



LOL, his face says  'Why on earth am I carrying this bag & ridiculous balloon creature!?'   I bet if he is told 'Fetch!' he will start running...


----------



## Fuzzog

Alessandra is doing a brilliant horse impression!!!

Mind you, she looks a lot better than me at any time of the day / night, so maybe I shouldn't comment...........................


----------



## Cocorose

Fuzzog said:


> Alessandra is doing a brilliant horse impression!!!
> 
> Mind you, she looks a lot better than me at any time of the day / night, so maybe I shouldn't comment...........................



The slate Lexie's looking good though!


----------



## CPrincessUK

As Cocorose mentioned in another thread Kim Sears' willow looks so ordinary compared to her stunning oak printed bays last year.

Bays-1 Willow-nil


----------



## Cocorose

CPrincessUK said:


> As Cocorose mentioned in another thread Kim Sears' willow looks so ordinary compared to her stunning oak printed bays last year.
> 
> Bays-1 Willow-nil



Looks so clunky! Not mad on the nude colour especially in the large size, and the oak bays is a classic! have to say though, Ms Moss rocked the medium black Willow!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> As Cocorose mentioned in another thread Kim Sears' willow looks so ordinary compared to her stunning oak printed bays last year.
> 
> Bays-1 Willow-nil



Yup I agree.....think it is the size more than anything...but her oak bays is divine


----------



## elvisfan4life

I find myself looking at their knees more than the bags....they are so skinny their knees look knobbly except for Kimberley Walsh who looks like a real  woman


----------



## CPrincessUK

I agree. Kimberley Walsh looked great and so happy. Probably as she isn't hungry all the time.


----------



## kerplunk

Look at the back of Ashley Madekwe's Alexa, I know hair calf is delicate but


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Cocorose said:


> Looks so clunky! Not mad on the nude colour especially in the large size, and the oak bays is a classic! have to say though, Ms Moss rocked the medium black Willow!



If you ask me there's no way Kate Moss can be compared to Kim Sears. I was never a huge fan of Kate Moss but I always admired her sense of style and her self-confidence. Her style is so effortless. No wonder she rocked the Willow! Kim Sears is just an ordinary girl who happens to date a well-known and successful tennis player that apparently likes to gift her expensive bags!


----------



## mulberryforbes

MaryBagaholic said:


> If you ask me there's no way Kate Moss can be compared to Kim Sears. I was never a huge fan of Kate Moss but I always admired her sense of style and her self-confidence. Her style is so effortless. No wonder she rocked the Willow! Kim Sears is just an ordinary girl who happens to date a well-known and successful tennis player that apparently likes to gift her expensive bags!



I wish I looked a fraction like Kim, its how I would like to look when I finally figure out how to have swishy hair :o erm and I secretly have a crush on her oh :o


----------



## Wordsworth

I was watching the trailer for the documentary they've made on Andy Murray and realised it was the first time I'd ever heard Kim Sears speak! Being a big tennis fan I'm so used to seeing shots of her, it was weird to think I had no idea about something so basic. She has fab hair and and a great bag collection. The Daily Mail has an article about her being at the tennis today and it mentioned her Willow.


----------



## ImeldaM

I think Kim Sears is a naturally beautiful girl and her Willow is stunning.  However, does anyone else think it looks a tad large for her - I like the small version so much better.


----------



## steph22

ImeldaM said:


> I think Kim Sears is a naturally beautiful girl and her Willow is stunning.  However, does anyone else think it looks a tad large for her - I like the small version so much better.



I personally prefer the small, the large is huge!


----------



## mulberryforbes

how does Kim get her hair so swooshy? its gorgeous

Imogen looks a mess and doesn't do anything positive for the bag, it looks cheap


----------



## Fuzzog

mulberryforbes said:


> how does Kim get her hair so swooshy? its gorgeous
> 
> Imogen looks a mess and doesn't do anything positive for the bag, it looks cheap



Funny you should say that..... Imogen makes most things look cheap in my opinion.......


----------



## Mulberrygal

chloe-babe said:


> Do we think the Royal ladies are being gifted all of these bags!!?
> 
> All of a sudden we see Sophie with a Del Rey, Camilla with an SBS, and ofcourse Kate - and the younger princesses



Was it the SBS that Camilla was carrying? It looks far to big, more like a Bayswater. I can't imagine her carrying such a "girlie" bag


----------



## Mulberrygal

chloe-babe said:


> Do we think the Royal ladies are being gifted all of these bags!!?
> 
> All of a sudden we see Sophie with a Del Rey, Camilla with an SBS, and ofcourse Kate - and the younger princesses



Was it the SBS that Camilla was carrying? It looks far to big, more like a Bayswater. I can't imagine her carrying such a "girlie" bag


----------



## Fuzzog

I like the dress the lady called Lucy from Towie (?) is wearing. I'm sorry, I've absolutely no idea who she is, but the floral dress is lovely!! Mind you, it wouldn't look like that on me - I'm too old, and too fat - but it's a lovely dress IMO.


----------



## beaver232

Hubbie just called me to see a clip on the tv......"B! B!...I taped something for you to see"..... Bless his heart....taped Kim and her willow at Wimbledon. He said "I'm not sure what it is, but I know it's a Mulberry and I thought you'd want to see it!!!"  Lol hubbie! X
I have to say that I'm proud of the way she uses her bag, day-in, day-out. Just as it should be IMO


----------



## ratrat

beaver232 said:


> Hubbie just called me to see a clip on the tv......"B! B!...I taped something for you to see"..... Bless his heart....taped Kim and her willow at Wimbledon. He said "I'm not sure what it is, but I know it's a Mulberry and I thought you'd want to see it!!!"  Lol hubbie! X
> I have to say that I'm proud of the way she uses her bag, day-in, day-out. Just as it should be IMO



Ace!  to your hubby


----------



## steph22

beaver232 said:


> Hubbie just called me to see a clip on the tv......"B! B!...I taped something for you to see"..... Bless his heart....taped Kim and her willow at Wimbledon. He said "I'm not sure what it is, but I know it's a Mulberry and I thought you'd want to see it!!!"  Lol hubbie! X
> I have to say that I'm proud of the way she uses her bag, day-in, day-out. Just as it should be IMO



Well trained


----------



## beaver232

ratrat said:


> Ace!  to your hubby



Great one! X


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> Well trained


He is indeed. After 25 years of marriage, I'd expect nothing less!! :giggles: and..... For those of you who are too young to remember 'taping' things...... That's the equivalent of sky plus!! Lol x


----------



## Fommom

beaver232 said:


> He is indeed. After 25 years of marriage, I'd expect nothing less!! :giggles: and..... For those of you who are too young to remember 'taping' things...... That's the equivalent of sky plus!! Lol x



Our first video recorder was a top loading Betamax machine!! It would look like something from the flintstones house now!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

beaver232 said:


> Hubbie just called me to see a clip on the tv......"B! B!...I taped something for you to see"..... Bless his heart....taped Kim and her willow at Wimbledon. He said "I'm not sure what it is, but I know it's a Mulberry and I thought you'd want to see it!!!"  Lol hubbie! X
> I have to say that I'm proud of the way she uses her bag, day-in, day-out. Just as it should be IMO



Your DH is very sweet. I like the way she uses her willow too. I preferred the bays last year but the willow has looked really nice with some of her outfits.


----------



## Cocorose

CPrincessUK said:


> Your DH is very sweet. I like the way she uses her willow too. I preferred the bays last year but the willow has looked really nice with some of her outfits.


I think the Willow looks like an overnight bag. I can't help wondering what she has in there. Plus it must be getting grubby as it's such a light colour and it doesn't have its own seat......I don't think the nude has looked good with all her outfits either....just saying! Can't fault Mr M's playing this year....or her swishy hair! I keep wondering which Wimbledon hair salon she's frequenting!


----------



## Mayfly285

Hee hee! Love it, Beaver!!  Good to see we're training them well (and I still say "tape it" too, to the bemusement of my girls!! ) I think Kim Sears looks fab with her Willow - she's a great ambassador for Mulberry, imho.


----------



## Mayfly285

ratrat said:


> Ace!  to your hubby



Hee hee! Great one, ratrat!! :-P (Btw, ratrat comes up as "rarest" on predictive texting!!)


----------



## beaver232

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee! Love it, Beaver!!  Good to see we're training them well (and I still say "tape it" too, to the bemusement of my girls!! ) I think Kim Sears looks fab with her Willow - she's a great ambassador for Mulberry, imho.


Ha! Love that expression. I can remember 'taping ' TOTP in a Sunday and trying to stop the tape recorder before the DJ interrupted the track! Lol. 

Ps.Fommomm.... I remember spending time with my boyfriend whose parents had a Betamax video recorder.  Thought they were so cool.... They soon became my in-laws..... Not so cool!!! :giggles:


----------



## Mayfly285

beaver232 said:


> Ha! Love that expression. I can remember 'taping ' TOTP in a Sunday and trying to stop the tape recorder before the DJ interrupted the track! Lol.
> 
> Ps.Fommomm.... I remember spending time with my boyfriend whose parents had a Betamax video recorder.  Thought they were so cool.... They soon became my in-laws..... Not so cool!!! :giggles:


 
I did the same with the Sunday Top 40, Beaver, when I was supposed to be doing my homework!  I played those tapes to death!  Happy, innocent days ...


----------



## chipstick10

I wish Kim sears would do something different with her Barnet. It's always always the same. Just hangs like a pair of curtains.


----------



## Cupcake2008

chipstick10 said:


> I wish Kim sears would do something different with her Barnet. It's always always the same. Just hangs like a pair of curtains.


 
I have to admit, I have serious hair envy with Kim Sears...I love her hair!


----------



## Cocorose

Cupcake2008 said:


> I have to admit, I have serious hair envy with Kim Sears...I love her hair!



Her hair always lookes freshly blow-dried...probably because it is!
I wish she'd rotate her Mulberry bags though...we missed seeing printed oak bays this Wimbledon lol!


----------



## Fommom

Cocorose said:


> I wish she'd rotate her Mulberry bags though...we missed seeing printed oak bays this Wimbledon lol!



Maybe she had to sell it on eBay to afford the new one -NOT!!!!!


----------



## Cocorose

Fommom said:


> Maybe she had to sell it on eBay to afford the new one -NOT!!!!!



LOL!!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cupcake2008 said:


> I have to admit, I have serious hair envy with Kim Sears...I love her hair!


 
I do too. I would love her curtains!


----------



## Geddes

I thought her dress looked fab and the colour made her eyes look beautiful


----------



## mulberryforbes

they should change the name of the show from towie to trashy imo that sums up how the cast look shiny tanned skin, super long fake hair, nails, eye lashes and cleavage seem to be the norm for them.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:


> they should change the name of the show from towie to trashy imo that sums up how the cast look shiny tanned skin, super long fake hair, nails, eye lashes and cleavage seem to be the norm for them.


totally agree. One look at the pic of these 'ladies' and I was tempted to sell my entire mulberry collection on ebay!


----------



## Geddes

mulberryforbes said:


> they should change the name of the show from towie to trashy imo that sums up how the cast look shiny tanned skin, super long fake hair, nails, eye lashes and cleavage seem to be the norm for them.



Yo thats my hood your calling trashy ! 
I see some of these girls around quite a bit and have to do a double take sometimes as without all the slap they are actually pretty (still cant stand Lucy and she really put me off the Deer Brown Del Rey) . Yesterday i saw Billie (one of the sisters) and she looked lovely, not a hint of cuprinol or cleavage....the boys on the other hand are a different matter..............


----------



## steph22

The one being worn by the Apprentice's Francesca looks fake to me??


----------



## gunsandbanjos

steph22 said:


> The one being worn by the Apprentice's Francesca looks fake to me??



Someone asked what it was and I went to look on the other thread and I thought it was fake too?

Daria comes as satchel, hobo and drawstring tote are there any other variations?


----------



## Fommom

I thought it was fake too but I'll forgive her as I love her name! (I love it so much that i called my DD Francesca! And nearly 19years on, I still love it-and so does she!)


----------



## Cupcake2008

I want to cry looking at Georgia May Foote's cookie bays....


----------



## Fommom

Cupcake2008 said:


> I want to cry looking at Georgia May Foote's cookie bays....



 My son said it looks like a half chewed toffee!


----------



## Cocorose

Fommom said:


> My son said it looks like a half chewed toffee!



Lol....with such poers of description he has a career as a writer in front of him.....


----------



## Fommom

Cocorose said:


> Lol....with such poers of description he has a career as a writer in front of him.....



I couldn't possibly repeat his response to that comment-but it was certainly "descriptive"!!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

I love love love the colour of Alex's Willow but not the silky calfskin


----------



## MaryBagaholic

mulberryforbes said:


> I love love love the colour of Alex's Willow but not the silky calfskin


 
Doesn't this leather get scratched easily? I honestly cannot bear the thought that I'd spend £1,500+ on a bag and it would get scratched! I don't even think I'd be able to get it out of the house out of fear something bad may happen to it!! 

Anyway, I applaud her for being confident enough to carry this colour! Today, I finally realised that bright colours on bags are not for me! Maybe red is, but in a more understated hue probably.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Louiza's bays is way too clunky for such a dressy dress 

Georgie looks gorgeous with the del ray the leather looks tdf


----------



## Fuzzog

steph22 said:


> The one being worn by the Apprentice's Francesca looks fake to me??



Me too!!!


My Daria Hobo doesn't have a zip on the side - and mine's genuine!!!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

I love the outfit Chloe Sims is wearing but hate the forceful position of the kiss


----------



## Mayfly285

mulberryforbes said:


> I love the outfit Chloe Sims is wearing but hate the forceful position of the kiss



And he's standing on her toe!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mayfly285 said:


> And he's standing on her toe!!



lmao.......

looking at it for the second time made me want to punch him


----------



## herewegoround

I love the look of the Suffolk but don't think it goes with the outfit she's wearing. Think it is quite vintage in style and would look fab on someone like keira knightly?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been watching Revenge series 1 and Ashley is carrying an OS Alexa in conker and it is so beautiful! I have a crazy need for one...


----------



## lauramegan

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been watching Revenge series 1 and Ashley is carrying an OS Alexa in conker and it is so beautiful! I have a crazy need for one...



Love this program. She also had a bengal hair lily as well which makes many an appearance !! Made me really want one !


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been watching Revenge series 1 and Ashley is carrying an OS Alexa in conker and it is so beautiful! I have a crazy need for one...


 
Funnily enough, I made my way practically through all of season 1 last weekend on LoveFilm, whilst having a big sort out and a huge ironing session.....I didn't multi-task very well at all, as I completely missed Ashley's Alexa!  And I call myself a Mulberry fan, shame on me!!

I'll have to take another look...it'd be worthwhile just to swoon over Jack...no, Daniel...no, Jack....oh, even I can't make up my mind!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Oprah's Willow is F A B U L O U S !!!!!

Also, does Cat Deeley have any bags in colours other than oak, brown and deer brown?


----------



## CPrincessUK

MaryBagaholic said:


> Oprah's Willow is F A B U L O U S !!!!!
> 
> Also, does Cat Deeley have any bags in colours other than oak, brown and deer brown?


I agree Oprah looks fabulous with that willow. I think it looks so good as she is not a skinny twig and so isn't swamped by the bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

MaryBagaholic said:


> Oprah's Willow is F A B U L O U S !!!!!
> 
> Also, does Cat Deeley have any bags in colours other than oak, brown and deer brown?


  haha re Cat Deeley although her deer brown medium lily is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

CPrincessUK said:


> haha re Cat Deeley although her deer brown medium lily is GORGEOUS!


 
The bag is gorgeous, but seriously she has sooo many Mulberry bags that are oak or in a deer brown hue. From the pictures I've seen she has an oak Mitzy, a deer brown Lily, an oak Tillie, a fudge Evelina and about a thousand other brown bags from other designers! 
I guess this colour works for her, hence the dozen of bags, but that's a tad too much!!


----------



## Beautycrazy

Oprah looks amazing!!!!!!! Love it. 
Cat deelys bags fade into the background I don't think she wears them well it's pointless spending so much on them and not owning them.
Maria fowler- towie posted a pic of new pink bayswater and black willow on her twitter that she got in one trip sorry dont know how to post


----------



## Beautycrazy

... Pictures and it put me right off, they ruin the class of the brand


----------



## CPrincessUK

MaryBagaholic said:


> The bag is gorgeous, but seriously she has sooo many Mulberry bags that are oak or in a deer brown hue. From the pictures I've seen she has an oak Mitzy, a deer brown Lily, an oak Tillie, a fudge Evelina and about a thousand other brown bags from other designers!
> I guess this colour works for her, hence the dozen of bags, but that's a tad too much!!


true. I can't comment as I own so many black bags and I am guilty of buying the same style in multiple colours....... hence my 8 bays and I am considering ANOTHER daria! hehe


----------



## steph22

MaryBagaholic said:


> Oprah's Willow is F A B U L O U S !!!!!
> 
> Also, does Cat Deeley have any bags in colours other than oak, brown and deer brown?



She has the gems Lily (navy)


----------



## herewegoround

Beautycrazy said:


> ... Pictures and it put me right off, they ruin the class of the brand



Got to agree with this! I'm always surprised that they choose mulberry bags as I don't feel these bags always complement their ''style'' iyswim! Don't you think it has also encouraged more fakes, I've definitely seen more fake Mulberry's recently especially daria clutches and willows


----------



## herewegoround

Was it just me who thought 'I can't believe Cat Deeley put her lily on top of those bottles, and I hope she doesn't get colour transfer from her dark jeans' when they saw that pic?!
 I kind of admire celebs for using their bags without babying them, and envy that they could quite easily afford (or get sent) a replacement!!


----------



## Beautycrazy

herewegoround said:


> Got to agree with this! I'm always surprised that they choose mulberry bags as I don't feel these bags always complement their ''style'' iyswim! Don't you think it has also encouraged more fakes, I've definitely seen more fake Mulberry's recently especially daria clutches and willows



Yes I agree, surprising they choose them because it doesn't match their glossy fake tacky look but all the girls seem to have multiples of them!! Maybe it's because they are more expensive than alot of normal designers but not Hermes style A list celeb prices. Deffo seen so many fake willows and darias in Essex and London area and even in my local market type shop!!!! A few years ago it was unheard of to see a mulberry fake which is why I loved it even more


----------



## Cocorose

I see a few fakes in London, mainly Darias, Bays and Alexas, but recently there have been a few Willows.....and I even saw a Willow tribute bag for sale in Umbria, Italy last week, which really put me off.......not that the Italians really do Mulberry, they tend to carry LV and Burberry bags.


----------



## CPrincessUK

In the picture with Katherine Jenkins in the sexy black dress and daria clutch, what's up with the men in the background?? Haha. They are completely ogling her. As we say back home, they are looking rather 'thirsty'. But not for water!! Hahahaha.


----------



## Luwhee

I love kimberley walsh's Alexa- is that pinky mink?


----------



## steph22

Luwhee said:


> I love kimberley walsh's Alexa- is that pinky mink?


 
Yes it is.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Kimberley seems to wear her pinky mink Alexa quite often and it doesn't look like there's any no colour transfer on the back at all


----------



## Luwhee

Yea that's what I'm wondering. I love hers but I'm sure mine would not look like that after a day!


----------



## riffraff

Im using a tablet and I've no idea how to post a link or pics. But it you look at the daily mail online Natalie Cassidy is carrying a red zippy bays, and horror of horrors she placed it on the pavement!!!


----------



## steph22

riffraff said:


> Im using a tablet and I've no idea how to post a link or pics. But it you look at the daily mail online Natalie Cassidy is carrying a red zippy bays, and horror of horrors she placed it on the pavement!!!



Do you mean this one? If so this is Prada.


----------



## riffraff

steph22 said:


> Do you mean this one? If so this is Prada.
> 
> View attachment 2308365



Thanks Steph, yes that's the one, thought it was a Mulb when I skimmed through the pics :shame:


----------



## Plemont

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-fake-designer-handbags-crew-member-set.html


----------



## mulberryforbes

Plemont said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-fake-designer-handbags-crew-member-set.html



I am not surprised at all


Kym Marsh Chanel does odd to me 'off'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cocorose

I agree that Kimberley Walsh's minky pink Alexa looks stunning and seems to be bearing up well. Mind you she may only have used it on the occasions she's been papped..... Michele Keegan's del Rey looks so structured and pristine as well - is this the standard deer brown grainy print I wonder?
I'm completely in love with Poppy Delavigne's black Willow and have to remind myself that it wouldn't look like that on me! At All!


----------



## JeniA

Absolutely love that willow! I saw an emerald lily in store and didn't think of the colour, must have been bad lighting as it looks amazing there!

Brave lady taking a willow to a theme park!


----------



## Luwhee

Ooo what colour is that willow??


----------



## Cocorose

JeniA said:


> Absolutely love that willow! I saw an emerald lily in store and didn't think of the colour, must have been bad lighting as it looks amazing there!
> 
> Brave lady taking a willow to a theme park!



It looks more turquoise than emerald, I think it's a fake....perfect for a theme park then so would make sense.


----------



## Cocorose

Luwhee said:


> Ooo what colour is that willow??



I don't think it's genuine, Mooshooshoo may correct me though! I haven't seen a turqouise Willow and this can't be emerald....


----------



## Loveheart

it is deffo an emerald willow imvho


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loveheart said:


> it is deffo an emerald willow imvho



I thought so too.


----------



## Cocorose

It looks turquoise on both my laptop and ipad!
Oh well looks very jolly either way!


----------



## Luwhee

Think it's prolly the sun! Didn't realise it was emerald either preety


----------



## beaver232

Love the way Alessandra gets soooo much use out if her slate Lexie. I must take a leaf out if her book x


----------



## smally

Loveheart said:


> it is deffo an emerald willow imvho



Second this Loveheart. I just bought an emerald willow and that's the colour it photographs, not true to the actual colour of the bag at all


----------



## steph22

I think Rosamund Pike is wearing a Lily but not 100% sure on the colour?


----------



## Senzafine_

Could it be a Lily in Gold Diamond Sparkle? My HG Mulberry...


----------



## Luwhee

Mulbs could do with more peeps like alessandra ambrosia being pictured with mulbs. She makes me crave for that lexi! Rather than Imogen Thomas! What on earth is wrong with her lily?


----------



## Sammiantha

Luwhee said:


> Mulbs could do with more peeps like alessandra ambrosia being pictured with mulbs. She makes me crave for that lexi! Rather than Imogen Thomas! What on earth is wrong with her lily?



The large lilies are quite slouchy, I had a black one that looked fairly similar. Having said that I don't think she'd be attracting many people to the brand!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sammiantha said:


> The large lilies are quite slouchy, I had a black one that looked fairly similar. Having said that I don't think she'd be attracting many people to the brand!



The large lily bag is out of proportion IMO .....York has some on sale ...lovely bags but just look,wrong iykwim???


----------



## mrsb5810

elvisfan4life said:


> The large lily bag is out of proportion IMO .....York has some on sale ...lovely bags but just look,wrong iykwim???



So glad you said this...thought it was just me!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

mrsb5810 said:


> So glad you said this...thought it was just me!!



Horses for courses....glad we are of similar tastes..this size just doesn't work for me


----------



## Senzafine_

elvisfan4life said:


> The large lily bag is out of proportion IMO .....York has some on sale ...lovely bags but just look,wrong iykwim???



I also agree with this. The proportions are a bit odd and I don't know if I'm the only one, but I find even the regular Lily can be a bit uncomfortable on the shoulder/crossbody if there's a little weight in and you are carrying her all day? I can't imagine a bag that size with such a skinny chain strap being very comfortable nor practical. Also have to admit, as terrible as it may make me, that whoever Imogen is, she doesn't wear that classy bag very well


----------



## Luwhee

She's (imogen) pretty much a nobody who's made it famous by being on big brother and having an affair with a footballer!


----------



## Luwhee

Ooh what colour is alexa's alexa?


----------



## Cupcake2008

Luwhee said:


> Ooh what colour is alexa's alexa?



Pickle green from the new SS14 collection, I think.

Juno Temple's Primrose is the first time I've taken a second glance at Primrose! She wears it really well!


----------



## Cocorose

Cupcake2008 said:


> Pickle green from the new SS14 collection, I think.
> 
> Juno Temple's Primrose is the first time I've taken a second glance at Primrose! She wears it really well!



Hi Cupcake!
I was thinking the same, although I actually tried Primrose myself in July (black one).....I haven't seen anyone carrying one. I think it's a bag that really looks good in a lighter colour.


----------



## steph22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Pickle green from the new SS14 collection, I think.
> 
> Juno Temple's Primrose is the first time I've taken a second glance at Primrose! She wears it really well!



Here's a couple more and I can't believe she is squashing it!


----------



## Sammiantha

elvisfan4life said:


> The large lily bag is out of proportion IMO .....York has some on sale ...lovely bags but just look,wrong iykwim???



Know exactly what you mean - main reason I moved mine on!


----------



## Luwhee

Ooh pretty primrose! First time I've liked one too


----------



## Senzafine_

Luwhee said:


> She's (imogen) pretty much a nobody who's made it famous by being on big brother and having an affair with a footballer!



Well accomplished lady then  I can think of many terrible things I would happily do rather than watch a minute of Big Brother.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Senzafine_ said:


> I can think of many terrible things I would happily do rather than watch a minute of Big Brother.



Me too, I can't stand it or any of the TOWIE nonsense.


----------



## ratrat

Cupcake2008 said:


> Pickle green from the new SS14 collection, I think.
> 
> Juno Temple's Primrose is the first time I've taken a second glance at Primrose! She wears it really well!





Cocorose said:


> Hi Cupcake!
> I was thinking the same, although I actually tried Primrose myself in July (black one).....I haven't seen anyone carrying one. I think it's a bag that really looks good in a lighter colour.





steph22 said:


> Here's a couple more and I can't believe she is squashing it!





Luwhee said:


> Ooh pretty primrose! First time I've liked one too



Late here, but me 4, love Juno's Primrose!!!  My two tone loving DNA is screaming....


----------



## Cupcake2008

Cocorose said:


> Hi Cupcake!
> I was thinking the same, although I actually tried Primrose myself in July (black one).....I haven't seen anyone carrying one. I think it's a bag that really looks good in a lighter colour.


 


steph22 said:


> Here's a couple more and I can't believe she is squashing it!


 


Luwhee said:


> Ooh pretty primrose! First time I've liked one too


 


ratrat said:


> Late here, but me 4, love Juno's Primrose!!! My two tone loving DNA is screaming....


 
Missed these posts somehow!  I can't believe she's squashing it either!!!  Arghh!!  And doesn't she look a little like Bonnie Langford, or is that just me?? 

Pleased to see I'm not the only one feeling the love for this one.  Cocorose - I think you're onto something about it looking good in a lighter colour and I'm also loving the two tones on this one.  Looking forward to seeing more of the SS14 that wasn't on the catwalk.


----------



## Luwhee

Katherine Jenkins looks like a camel in that photo.


----------



## Senzafine_

Luwhee said:


> Katherine Jenkins looks like a camel in that photo.


 
No idea who she is, but had exactly the same thought!  Not a very flattering pic!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hmmmm Sally Lindsay pic.....don't like the way that ss cecily .is drooping at all....I would worry about that heavy chain handle marking the bag while on the longer strap but really don't like the ss once its a bit worn at all


----------



## JeniA

steph22 said:


> Here's a couple more and I can't believe she is squashing it!
> 
> View attachment 2333359
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333360



Love this colour combination! Wasn't too fussed about the Primrose until I saw this.
Ooh can you imagine a Del Ray in this combination? Sigh..

Also love the white lily on the other thread!


----------



## Fuzzog

I just wish I could look as good as Fearne Cotton does. She doesn't even look like she's trying, yet (IMO) she looks great.

Probably because I'm too old to dress as she does.................................


----------



## Maria02

I don't mean to be rude, but I think Princess Eugenie's Alexa looks a bit strange. The handle looks like it does on the OS, but the straps are shorter?


----------



## mulberryforbes

Maria02 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I think Princess Eugenie's Alexa looks a bit strange. The handle looks like it does on the OS, but the straps are shorter?



exactly,  it looks to long making it stick up in a very ugly way?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steph22

Looks like Katherine Jenkins has a Mulberry bag - wonder whats in it?!


----------



## Charmaine13

mulberryforbes said:


> exactly,  it looks to long making it stick up in a very ugly way?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



I thought it was just me who thought this... It does look a bit 'strange'.

Sorry if I am wrong though...


----------



## MsSJones

Fearne Cotton really must have the BEST Mulberry collection EVER!!!

I wish I could afford so many designer bags...


----------



## Senzafine_

MsSJones said:


> Fearne Cotton really must have the BEST Mulberry collection EVER!!!
> 
> I wish I could afford so many designer bags...



She wears them so well too. I especially want her Ruby and black forest Del Rey.. :greengrin:


----------



## ratrat

Cat Deeley's Bays Shoulder looks amazingly good, with straps kept underneath the flap, iykwim.  A bit like Cabin attendant's bag but I'm actually quite impressed.  Have to check it out irl...

Also wondering if Debra hurt her leg by Strictly practices!?


----------



## Cocorose

I also admired the Bays Shoulder on Cat, I've seen it IRL and loved the red, but its a pile of cash for a relatively straightforward bag. The quality is lovely but you could buy something comparable at Smythson for the £700 mark. I haven't seem any reveals of this bag or any out and about so I'm thinking if will probably be hugely discounted in the sale? Emma-mo will know more!


----------



## MsSJones

steph22 said:


> Looks like Katherine Jenkins has a Mulberry bag - wonder whats in it?!
> 
> View attachment 2356032



Forget the bag, HOW ON EARTH CAN SHE WALK ON THOSE HEELS???


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Cat Deeley's Bays Shoulder looks amazingly good, with straps kept underneath the flap, iykwim.  A bit like Cabin attendant's bag but I'm actually quite impressed.  Have to check it out irl...
> 
> Also wondering if Debra hurt her leg by Strictly practices!?



Not for me...prefer her deer medium lily by a country mile!!!!!


----------



## ImeldaM

elvisfan4life said:


> Not for me...prefer her deer medium lily by a country mile!!!!!



+1 Elvis!


----------



## s_kat

mssjones said:


> forget the bag, how on earth can she walk on those heels???



+1 !!!


----------



## Senzafine_

Oh my, what has Holly done to her poor Lexie? It looks tortured. I don't always have time to fasten the lock and secure the straps, but I always place the flap neatly on top to avoid creases. Usually just by doing that the turning bit of the PML slides through and and the magnetic fasteners pretty much automatically hold the straps, still quick to access but looks as nice as properly secured and locked.


----------



## sacdujour

Senzafine_ said:


> Oh my, what has Holly done to her poor Lexie? It looks tortured. I don't always have time to fasten the lock and secure the straps, but I always place the flap neatly on top to avoid creases. Usually just by doing that the turning bit of the PML slides through and and the magnetic fasteners pretty much automatically hold the straps, still quick to access but looks as nice as properly secured and locked.



I agree Senzafine.  I hate the way some people seem to destroy their bags.  I guess they think it makes them look cool and nonchalant.  Well, actually, it doesn't.  Just makes them look terrible.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Senzafine_ said:


> Oh my, what has Holly done to her poor Lexie? It looks tortured. I don't always have time to fasten the lock and secure the straps, but I always place the flap neatly on top to avoid creases. Usually just by doing that the turning bit of the PML slides through and and the magnetic fasteners pretty much automatically hold the straps, still quick to access but looks as nice as properly secured and locked.




I agree, her boots are all scuffed and muddy looking too


----------



## Cocorose

I was in Whistles trying on clothes at the same time as Deborah meander and it's a sad sign that I noticed her SBS before I clocked her!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Missed the bays shoulder as a cabin crew bag but yes that is exactly what it makes me think of!!!


----------



## Plemont

Cocorose said:


> I was in Whistles trying on clothes at the same time as Deborah meander and it's a sad sign that I noticed her SBS before I clocked her!



:lolots:  I would do that!


----------



## Cocorose

Plemont said:


> :lolots:  I would do that!



I kind of knew I recognised her....she bought a very nice sequin pencil skirt I was eyeing up and I clocked the SBS as she paid!


----------



## steph22

Not been many celebs plugging any of the new styles recently...hmmm?


----------



## Catherine GV

steph22 said:


> I think Rosamund Pike is wearing a Lily but not 100% sure on the colour?
> 
> View attachment 2330259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330260


 I love that one!!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Kate Middleton carried a (presumably) bespoke
suede or velvet black Bayswater clutch today (and Remembrance Sunday). 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-film-Mandelas-life--viewed-unaware-dead.html


----------



## steph22

Can anyone confirm if the clutch Kate is wearing is the Bays clutch?


----------



## lulu09

I remember Fearne Cotton was constantly being snapped with various Mulberry bags, but of late I haven't seen her with any Mulberry at all.....


----------



## Dovey123

lulu09 said:


> I remember Fearne Cotton was constantly being snapped with various Mulberry bags, but of late I haven't seen her with any Mulberry at all.....


Lol im always on Ferne watch !! I even asked her,on Instagram, how many Mulberrys she owned !!!!


----------



## Dovey123

lulu09 said:


> I remember Fearne Cotton was constantly being snapped with various Mulberry bags, but of late I haven't seen her with any Mulberry at all.....


I did see her recently wearing a lovely baby pink coat with her grey patent Bayswater ...but i am yet to learn how to upload pics !!!


----------



## MsSJones

lulu09 said:


> I remember Fearne Cotton was constantly being snapped with various Mulberry bags, but of late I haven't seen her with any Mulberry at all.....




I couldn't really picture her carrying any of the recent styles. I find them all slightly too feminine and lets face it they are not everyone's style. The Willow, the Suffolk, the Lily, the Primrose, they are nice styles, but I personally see them on women with dresses, skirts etc., and not really with trousers, ripped jeans, converse shoes and so on. She has a really edgy, boyish style that I love!

I much prefer the Mabel, the Daria, the Bryn, the Roxanne, the Mila, the Effie and everything patent to be honest. 

Having said that, I wish I could even earn half of what she's earning so that I could buy all the bags I like!


----------



## Mulberrygal

lulu09 said:


> I remember Fearne Cotton was constantly being snapped with various Mulberry bags, but of late I haven't seen her with any Mulberry at all.....





Dovey123 said:


> Lol im always on Ferne watch !! I even asked her,on Instagram, how many Mulberrys she owned !!!!





MsSJones said:


> I couldn't really picture her carrying any of the recent styles. I find them all slightly too feminine and lets face it they are not everyone's style. The Willow, the Suffolk, the Lily, the Primrose, they are nice styles, but I personally see them on women with dresses, skirts etc., and not really with trousers, ripped jeans, converse shoes and so on. She has a really edgy, boyish style that I love!
> 
> I much prefer the Mabel, the Daria, the Bryn, the Roxanne, the Mila, the Effie and everything patent to be honest.
> 
> Having said that, I wish I could even earn half of what she's earning so that I could buy all the bags I like!



Perhaps she can't afford them :lolots: she'd certainly have to sell quite a few to get one new one

I would love to know how many Mulberries she does have. 

I don't think of the Suffolk ,Willow & Primrose as particularly feminine, not in the smaller size anyway. I think they'd look good dressed down with jeans, leggings etc. I don't like the look of the large version on anyone that's not over 6 ft tall and a size 8 !!

I am surprised to see the Lily worn quite a bit by Celebs during the day. I tend to think of it as an evening bag but I guess that depends on the colour,finish and how much you need to carry.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Perhaps she can't afford them :lolots: she'd certainly have to sell quite a few to get one new one
> 
> I would love to know how many Mulberries she does have.
> 
> I don't think of the Suffolk ,Willow & Primrose as particularly feminine, not in the smaller size anyway. I think they'd look good dressed down with jeans, leggings etc. I don't like the look of the large version on anyone that's not over 6 ft tall and a size 8 !!
> 
> I am surprised to see the Lily worn quite a bit by Celebs during the day. I tend to think of it as an evening bag but I guess that depends on the colour,finish and how much you need to carry.



Deer medium lily as worn by cat deeley is the only version that translates to a lovely day bag for me


----------



## micmac

I wonder how many mulberrys fearne cotton actually owns, she has so many. Do you think she may be a secret sponsor for them?


----------



## Geddes

Mulberrygal said:


> Perhaps she can't afford them :lolots: she'd certainly have to sell quite a few to get one new one
> 
> I would love to know how many Mulberries she does have.
> 
> I don't think of the Suffolk ,Willow & Primrose as particularly feminine, not in the smaller size anyway. I think they'd look good dressed down with jeans, leggings etc. I don't like the look of the large version on anyone that's not over 6 ft tall and a size 8 !!
> 
> I am surprised to see the Lily worn quite a bit by Celebs during the day. I tend to think of it as an evening bag but I guess that depends on the colour,finish and how much you need to carry.



I only ever wear my Lily (black spongy) during the day or it would never get worn ! That said i have had it for about a year and only worn it a handful of times. I prefer it dressed down which is just as well as i cant remember the last time i dressed up for anything.   



micmac said:


> I wonder how many mulberrys fearne cotton actually owns, she has so many. Do you think she may be a secret sponsor for them?



Im only suprised there isnt a *Fearne* bag. I love her look and the way she wears them. 
I cant image her with the new ones either, sadly.


----------



## lulu09

Geddes said:


> I only ever wear my Lily (black spongy) during the day or it would never get worn ! That said i have had it for about a year and only worn it a handful of times. I prefer it dressed down which is just as well as i cant remember the last time i dressed up for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Im only suprised there isnt a *Fearne* bag. I love her look and the way she wears them.
> I cant image her with the new ones either, sadly.



Totally agree... Caroline flack looks pretty cool with her mulberrys too - again can't imagine her with the new styles though....


----------



## Geddes

lulu09 said:


> Totally agree... Caroline flack looks pretty cool with her mulberrys too - again can't imagine her with the new styles though....



Yes your right. Unlike Holly Willoughby, who i think she looks dreadful carrying her Alexa's (they just dont suit her) but i can image her with the new ones the way she dresses on screen, This Morning etc.....but they dont seem to be aimed at her age group, not sure what age group or look they are aiming for.


----------



## lulu09

Geddes said:


> Yes your right. Unlike Holly Willoughby, who i think she looks dreadful carrying her Alexa's (they just dont suit her) but i can image her with the new ones the way she dresses on screen, This Morning etc.....but they dont seem to be aimed at her age group, not sure what age group or look they are aiming for.



Can't stand the way she carries her Lexys, they look like a sack of cack. Emma bunton looks nice with hers - not in a cool way like Fearne/Caroline but in a rather nice lady like way.... Again, can't imagine her with a Suffolk for example. Maybe she would suit the willow.


----------



## Geddes

lulu09 said:


> Can't stand the way she carries her Lexys, they look like a sack of cack. Emma bunton looks nice with hers - not in a cool way like Fearne/Caroline but in a rather nice lady like way.... Again, can't imagine her with a Suffolk for example. Maybe she would suit the willow.



I think *lady like* was the term that escaped me in my summing up  I havnt seen many celebs shots ( or any shots that arent pr related) with the new bags


----------



## micmac

lulu09 said:


> Can't stand the way she carries her Lexys, they look like a sack of cack. Emma bunton looks nice with hers - not in a cool way like Fearne/Caroline but in a rather nice lady like way.... Again, can't imagine her with a Suffolk for example. Maybe she would suit the willow.




I saw pics of Kate moss with a willow and she looked wicked and sienna miller they both looked fab with it IMO


----------



## Mulberrygal

Geddes said:


> I only ever wear my Lily (black spongy) during the day or it would never get worn ! That said i have had it for about a year and only worn it a handful of times. I prefer it dressed down which is just as well as i cant remember the last time i dressed up for anything.
> 
> Im only suprised there isnt a *Fearne* bag. I love her look and the way she wears them.
> I cant image her with the new ones either, sadly.



 Black and lots of other colours look great day or evening I am sure.  I don't tend to wear mine in the day because of the size. With the medium, larger size Lily now available it would make a suitably sized day bag for me.

Other than in the evening, the only other time I carry less is on holiday and I always take my Lily bags with me 

I guess Celebs don't need to carry so much junk 

A "Fearne" bag sounds a great idea, I am surprised Mulberry haven't come up with one, would certainly be well deserved


----------



## beaver232

Mulberrygal said:


> Black and lots of other colours look great day or evening I am sure.  I don't tend to wear mine in the day because of the size. With the medium, larger size Lily now available it would make a suitably sized day bag for me.
> 
> Other than in the evening, the only other time I carry less is on holiday and I always take my Lily bags with me
> 
> I guess Celebs don't need to carry so much junk
> 
> A "Fearne" bag sounds a great idea, I am surprised Mulberry haven't come up with one, would certainly be well deserved


Ooh- let's design a Fearne bag....
It would have a firm bottom, short handle and shoulder strap, extra embellishment, like a dangly key ring instead of cloche ( maybe a 'Fearne' instead of the mulberry tree). Classic tough cookie leather x


----------



## ImeldaM

beaver232 said:


> Ooh- let's design a Fearne bag....
> 
> It would have a firm bottom, short handle and shoulder strap, extra embellishment, like a dangly key ring instead of cloche ( maybe a 'Fearne' instead of the mulberry tree). Classic tough cookie leather x



....and some special inking?!


----------



## Ria2011

Wholeheartedly agree, Fearne Cotton rocks Mulberry bags really well with her outfits. She has a great sense of style. I love the bays, Tillie & Mabel on her.


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> Ooh- let's design a Fearne bag....
> It would have a firm bottom, short handle and shoulder strap, extra embellishment, like a dangly key ring instead of cloche ( maybe a 'Fearne' instead of the mulberry tree). Classic tough cookie leather x


& it would have a bright suede lining in red, fuchsia or electric blue instead of the tree print lining!


----------



## HMGN

Does anyone recognise the shoes Fearn Cotton is wearing on steph22's photo posted on Dec 24, 2013, 4:32pm 			 			?


----------



## Ria2011

Wow, Kim Sears willow still looks brand new. She rocks this size really well.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Oh to have the wardrobe of Kim Sears! She has fabulous taste IMO....jealous much?


----------



## gbusk

Is mulbeery handbags found in any movie?


----------



## ChrisDS

steph22 said:


> Well it's easier for people to see pictures of bags/celebs when there are no discussions


I've just seen a PIC of Andy Murray's gf with a Mulberry Bays water mock croc and it looks amazing. I want one!!!


----------



## ChrisDS

lulu09 said:


> Totally agree... Caroline flack looks pretty cool with her mulberrys too - again can't imagine her with the new styles though....


I'm a mulberry virgin and HV been image stalking / gawping at Mulberry's for aaaaaages. Just wondered if I wouldhv the heart to make it my everyday bag in case it gets trashed.... Or just save for weekends? What do other people do?


----------



## ChrisDS

Oooh just to say I'm lusting after a Bays water.


----------



## ChrisDS

sacdujour said:


> I agree Senzafine.  I hate the way some people seem to destroy their bags.  I guess they think it makes them look cool and nonchalant.  Well, actually, it doesn't.  Just makes them look terrible.


Do other Mulberrybag babes use their handbag on a daily basis or just weekends?


----------



## ChrisDS

steph22 said:


> Here's a couple more and I can't believe she is squashing it!
> 
> View attachment 2333359
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333360


Does anyone wonder if celebs get their bags free so that they get pictured with them and ladies like us then lust after the said bag? I wouldn't treat my Mulberry like that if I've just forked out nearly a grand for it!! #justsaying #foodforthought


----------



## ChrisDS

MsSJones said:


> Forget the bag, HOW ON EARTH CAN SHE WALK ON THOSE HEELS???


I was just thinking that!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

ChrisDS said:


> I'm a mulberry virgin and HV been image stalking / gawping at Mulberry's for aaaaaages. Just wondered if I wouldhv the heart to make it my everyday bag in case it gets trashed.... Or just save for weekends? What do other people do?



I'm new but I use mine everyday. I decided that I didn't see the point of getting bags that I can't use all the time. I do have different styles but  I have sprayed them and have the gel to protect them. I would say take the plunge and buy one.


----------



## Louliu71

ChrisDS said:


> I'm a mulberry virgin and HV been image stalking / gawping at Mulberry's for aaaaaages. Just wondered if I wouldhv the heart to make it my everyday bag in case it gets trashed.... Or just save for weekends? What do other people do?



Welcome, I lead a sad life, no posh restaurants, too old for night clubs, so my bags are for every day use.

I commute into canary wharf everyday, however I have a few rules to protect my babies

Sprayed regularly 

Do not get put in the floor, in fact someone nearly sat on one when I put her in an empty chair in the office

My Bryn has been sheltered under my coat in the way home this week

I put my hand over the plaques if anyone comes within 5ft of me  

Do I baby them? YES! But they all look like new

Would I carry a £1000 bag to work? Most definitely not, mine are all under £556. 


I see tonnes of them on the way to work, so go for it and enjoy them


----------



## ImeldaM

Apologies for being sooo old... but WHO is Laura Haddock?  p.s. she looks amazing whoever she is.


----------



## JeniA

ImeldaM said:


> Apologies for being sooo old... but WHO is Laura Haddock?  p.s. she looks amazing whoever she is.




She's an actress. Not been in too much though


----------



## Wordsworth

ImeldaM said:


> Apologies for being sooo old... but WHO is Laura Haddock?  p.s. she looks amazing whoever she is.


She was in The Inbetweeners film and her boyfriend/husband is the guy who plays Finnick in The Hunger Games. And these are the only two things I know about her


----------



## ImeldaM

Wordsworth said:


> She was in The Inbetweeners film and her boyfriend/husband is the guy who plays Finnick in The Hunger Games. And these are the only two things I know about her




That's two more than me then! Thank you. x


----------



## beaver232

Dreadful picture of Cara on pics thread!  Usually she's very easy on the eye.......


----------



## Wordsworth

beaver232 said:


> Dreadful picture of Cara on pics thread!  Usually she's very easy on the eye.......



The one at the Elle awards? I agree, not a flattering angle and I don't like how she's done her hair. I don't think braiding the side looks good, although it probably fits her image. 

Still, you can't say she's not trying hard to promote her bags. I'm sure the fashion sycophants will lap it up.


----------



## steph22

I think she is a pretty model but I'm bored of her now. Fed up of seeing on her every advert.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

What a state!!!


----------



## Wordsworth

It appears the Cara bag was treated to an eventful night out! You can see it in the bottom picture here. 

http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/19/miche...nts-cara-delevingne-london-photos/?adid=hero6


----------



## ImeldaM

Wordsworth said:


> It appears the Cara bag was treated to an eventful night out! You can see it in the bottom picture here.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/19/miche...nts-cara-delevingne-london-photos/?adid=hero6



Classy!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Wordsworth said:


> It appears the Cara bag was treated to an eventful night out! You can see it in the bottom picture here.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/19/miche...nts-cara-delevingne-london-photos/?adid=hero6





ImeldaM said:


> Classy!



Yes doesn't she look adorable, the only pics I ever see of her she is when she is in a right state.  Definitely not a good role model for Mulberry, iv drips, white powder and always staggering around......................I can see why a backpack would be very useful


----------



## Louliu71

Is it me or are less celebs carrying mulbs these days?


----------



## steph22

Louliu71 said:


> Is it me or are less celebs carrying mulbs these days?



I think so too, I'm not very busy posting in here!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Is it me or are less celebs carrying mulbs these days?



Bit of a coup to have rhianna carrying the cara bag though


----------



## elvisfan4life

Not feeling the kensal love at all


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cat deeley makes everything look so good


----------



## jp23

elvisfan4life said:


> Not feeling the kensal love at all



Yeah I'm not a huge fan of it either won't really be buying also Im not a Rihanna fan horrified whenever she carries mulberry lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Good publicity seeing Kate Middleton carrying the bays clutch wallet,though...very her she loves a small, bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorry duchess of Cambridge. Of course I get confused with duchess of cornwall


----------



## elvisfan4life

jp23 said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of it either won't really be buying also Im not a Rihanna fan horrified whenever she carries mulberry lol



As long as its only the cara grunge bag I don't care......


----------



## Wordsworth

elvisfan4life said:


> Not feeling the kensal love at all


I had a look at the Kensall again in T5 this week. The bigger size is better but it doesn't do it for me as a style. In fact I wasn't tempted by anything they had. 

Cara has her camo bag in a couple of these pics (with her girlfriend) - don't know if she's looking after it but the flap is curling at the ends. You can see them in the top two rows of pics. 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Michelle-Rodriguez-and-Cara-Delevingne-kiss-on-holiday-super-hot/29836


----------



## lauren_t

What Bryn is Kat Shoob carrying?! Is that the OS size?


----------



## Dovey123

lauren_t said:


> What Bryn is Kat Shoob carrying?! Is that the OS size?


Looks like OS to me


----------



## Slowhand

Am I the only person on here who has never heard of half of the celebrities ?


----------



## s_kat

Slowhand said:


> Am I the only person on here who has never heard of half of the celebrities ?


No! I am particularly clueless about reality TV people...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I'm going to show my age now but I don't see reality TV people as celebrities because they're only round for a nano second and then they (thankfully) disappear (normally).


----------



## wulie

Slowhand said:


> Am I the only person on here who has never heard of half of the celebrities ?


Definitely not, Slow! 
In addition, as soon as I see TOWIE it flicks the DON'T CARE switch in my brain!


----------



## steph22

Unfortunately there isn't that many celebrities who wear Mulberry these days...only the Z-listers!


----------



## Slowhand

wulie said:


> Definitely not, Slow!
> In addition, as soon as I see TOWIE it flicks the DON'T CARE switch in my brain!


And I thought it was an age  thing Wulie but if you young things don't know the celebs then I feel so much better


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Slowhand said:


> And I thought it was an age  thing Wulie but if you young things don't know the celebs then I feel so much better



I'm 32 and don't know a lot of them, I know of some of the TOWIE lot but they are not celebrities in my mind.


----------



## remainsilly

steph22 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't that many celebrities who wear Mulberry these days...only the Z-listers!



Oooooooooh--Cara's gonna send that pet rabbit of hers to bite you! 

Seriously, steph22, wanted to thank you for all the celeb post /etc. work you do here. 
Really enjoy the pics!


----------



## Whispercrest

remainsilly said:


> Oooooooooh--Cara's gonna send that pet rabbit of hers to bite you!
> 
> Seriously, steph22, wanted to thank you for all the celeb post /etc. work you do here.
> Really enjoy the pics!


I second that  love looking at the photo's.


----------



## steph22

Thanks. Hoping some more Mulberry celeb pics turn up soon!


----------



## sacdujour

Just love the pic of Helena B.C. with her Del Ray.   She looks so happy. Natural and unkempt with scruffy nail varnish. Just like a real human. Love her.


----------



## remainsilly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2796794&d=1415033931

Jenna's fringe cardigan looks like one I got recently.
Astr sheer: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/astr-fringe-cardigan/3549356

Mine's closer to Jenna's pattern & colors than to ad's.
Comfortable to wear & burn-out velvet look's fab.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

sacdujour said:


> Just love the pic of Helena B.C. with her Del Ray.   She looks so happy. Natural and unkempt with scruffy nail varnish. Just like a real human. Love her.


I love the Helena shot too for the same reason as you....


----------



## steph22

Wrong thread!


----------



## Neillans

Fewer celebs with mulberrys... I think the novelty of mulberry is wearing off .. Besides a few of the famous faces with cara bags (Rihanna among them) they all seem to be going back to chanel ect.


----------



## Fluffybee

I'd prefer to NOT see Rihanna wearing a Mulberry to be honest  Cheap and tacky (her, not the brand or bags, lol) 

The 'right' people are still wearing them and that what counts


----------



## wulie

I see Emilia Fox is toting Mulberry again (thanks for the pics Steph!) - new series of Silent Witness tonight, I wonder if there'll be any "product placement" this time....?!


----------



## Louliu71

wulie said:


> I see Emilia Fox is toting Mulberry again (thanks for the pics Steph!) - new series of Silent Witness tonight, I wonder if there'll be any "product placement" this time....?!



I like this bag on her. See its now sold out, wonder if her pic helped? Love her cape coat too


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> I like this bag on her. See its now sold out, wonder if her pic helped? Love her cape coat too



I was just thinking mulberry should choose someone like her to front the brand...not z listers, drugged up upper crust so called models or unknown bloggers..only my opinion of course...i hate any kind of reality "star" and bloggers fall into that category for me...i have zero interest in them

I never looked at this bag before but it looks gorgeous on her


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> I was just thinking mulberry should choose someone like her to front the brand...not z listers, drugged up upper crust so called models or unknown bloggers..only my opinion of course...i hate any kind of reality "star" and bloggers fall into that category for me...i have zero interest in them
> 
> I never looked at this bag before but it looks gorgeous on her



Oh Elvis we have missed you, so good to see you back!

Agree with all of the above, class, well mannered, clean living etc, etc.

If it was nearer the £500 mark, I would be very tempted


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Oh Elvis we have missed you, so good to see you back!
> 
> Agree with all of the above, class, well mannered, clean living etc, etc.
> 
> If it was nearer the £500 mark, I would be very tempted



I agree it's great to have an Elvis post...... I also agree with what you say. I'd like to see someone more appropriate to front the brand. 

I really loved the bleinham and nearly bought one but instead got my bays buckle. I'm with you Lou, if it was half price at £500 id not be able to resist a black one....


----------



## remainsilly

Recent pics of Cara in celebrities thread--she looks so angry.
It's not the aloof intrigue of Keira Knightly, but outright rage & "get away from me" energy.
I cringe, when I see her, sadly. Even when she carries lovely free-to-her mulberries.


----------



## mrsb5810

I love Emilia Fox's shoes!...anyone recognise them?


----------



## remainsilly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/2939270d1427268186-celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-imageuploadedbypurseforum1427268182.648353.jpg

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/2943953d1427622821-celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-imageuploadedbypurseforum1427622816.065920.jpg

I enjoy how Cat Deeley forms bonds with her mulberry bags--not worn for posing, instead same ones follow her through all kinds of activities.
And she seems genuinely to love using them.


----------



## ayumiken

Who is looking more gorgeous with Mulberry


----------



## WaitingToRetire

ayumiken said:


> Who is looking more gorgeous with Mulberry


I'm not much of a celebrity follower, but I like the bag on the left!!


----------



## Louliu71

Am I the only that thinks Georgia  may jagger looks like she's carrying a doorstop on the celeb thread?


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> Am I the only that thinks Georgia  may jagger looks like she's carrying a doorstop on the celeb thread?



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you are not the only one


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Am I the only that thinks Georgia  may jagger looks like she's carrying a doorstop on the celeb thread?




No!!! You are not! [emoji1]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Am I the only that thinks Georgia  may jagger looks like she's carrying a doorstop on the celeb thread?



Nope and not even a cute doorstep!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> No!!! You are not! [emoji1]



Tee hee


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunfeather said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you are not the only one



Great minds


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/2939270d1427268186-celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-imageuploadedbypurseforum1427268182.648353.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1427622816.065920.jpg
> 
> I enjoy how Cat Deeley forms bonds with her mulberry bags--not worn for posing, instead same ones follow her through all kinds of activities.
> And she seems genuinely to love using them.



Cat deeley and emilia fox ...those would be my choice to restore mulberrys reputation!!!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Agree with Elvis.. GMJ collection does nothing for me.  Do need a doorstop though!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Agree with Elvis.. GMJ collection does nothing for me.  Do need a doorstop though!!



Here is my door stop £4 in aldi


----------



## Ukpandagirl

V cute &#128518;


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> Here is my door stop £4 in aldi


I prefer yours Elvis


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> Here is my door stop £4 in aldi



&#128514; Love it and would prefer


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Here is my door stop £4 in aldi




Very cute, Elvis. And much nicer. [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> cat deeley and emilia fox ...those would be my choice to restore mulberrys reputation!!!!!




+1


----------



## WaitingToRetire

elvisfan4life said:


> Here is my door stop £4 in aldi



Awwww - He's cute!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

elvisfan4life said:


> Cat deeley and emilia fox ...those would be my choice to restore mulberrys reputation!!!!!



Hear hear!

People who look like "Real" people, who seem to have sense when it comes to things like accessories, yet still look good.

People with talent - that's what they need - respectable people who have achieved something in life.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Elgin on midsomer murder


----------



## songan

Han Sun-Hwa (한선화) carried the MULBERRY Mini Alexa, Cloud Small Classic Grain ($1,310) in TVING's new Korean drama Work Later, Drink Now (술꾼도시여자들) episode 1. Her character is a yoga instructor in her thirties.


----------



## poleneceline

Seems like the photo thread is gone. :/

Kang Hyewon


----------



## PeanutB

Kate Middleton / Duchess of Cambridge
White Amberley Small Crossbody


----------

